# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من أعجب الأشياء

## نهر الخير

*
**من* *أعجب الأشياء**من* *أعجب الأشياء* *أن تعرف الله ثم لا تحبه** ,* *وأن تسمع داعيه  ثم تتأخر* *عن الإجابة** .*

*وأن* *تعرف قدر الربح في معاملته , ثم تعامل غيره** ,* *وأن تعرف قدر غضبه , ثم* *تتعرّض له .*

*وأن* *تذوق ألم الوحشة في معصيته ثم لا تطلب الأنس بطاعته* *وأن تذوق عصرة القلب عند* *الخوض في غير حديثه والحديث عنه , ثم لا تشتاق إلى انشراح الصدر بذكره ومناجاته** .*

*وأن* *تذوق العذاب عند تعلق القلب بغيره , ولا تهرب منه إلى نعيم الإقبال عليه , والإنابة* *إليه .*

*وأعجب من هذا علمك أن لا بد لك منه , وأنك أحوج شيء إليه  وأنت عنه* *معرض , وفيما يبعدك عنه راغب** .*

*( من كتاب الفوائد لابن القيم )**
**
*

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

من اغرب ما يستغرب
- أقارب واصدقاء الميت الذين يحملون النعش أو يصحبونه إلى المسجد للصلاة عليه،ولكنهم ينتظرونه في الخارج مع سيارة الإسعاف!
- اللص الذي يدخل إلى المسجد مع المصلين،فإذا سجدوا خطف الأحذية ذات القيمة،وانصرف دون (تسليم)!
- مسؤول محلي تقدم إليه أحد المحسنين بغرض السماح له ببناء مشروع خيري في تلك المنطقة فرفض أن يكون مفتاحا للخير!

----------


## مسترشدي

ومِن عجَبِ الأيّام أنّ اجتنابَنا ___ رشادٌ ولكن لا نطيق التَّجَنُّبَا

----------

